# New Shooting...



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://triblive.com/usworld/world/13813048-74/shootings-reported-at-newspaper-in-annapolis-maryland

This in the second amendment restricted people's republic of Maryland.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I will wait for the facts. The longer it takes to ID this kid , the more I will lean towards he is a leftists. If details emerge immediately, he will be a white christian, nra member, blah blah blah.
Regardless, he is a POS for taking away human lives for his lack of handling life.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not saying much. They need time to tailor the facts to an agenda. They have the shooter but will not say who he is.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Not saying much. They need time to tailor the facts to an agenda. They have the shooter but will not say who he is.


They know who he is by now. They are just not letting the media run with it.. Facts are key here, thats all I want.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Lying Talking Heads on CNN and MSNBC are having a freakin' field day with this. 

What a bunch of douchebags.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> .............. They have the shooter but will not say who he is.


But they're quick to state 'he used a long rifle', even though witnesses say it was a shotgun. Obviously, no AR15 was used, but they still have to further their agenda with the use of the word 'rifle'.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> The suspect is being described as a white man in his 20's; no ID on the shooter yet.
> 
> The shooter reportedly used a shotgun and had 'fake grenades' on him.
> 
> Police responded to reports of the shooter within 60 seconds. Amazing.





> The Associated Press is reporting the shooting suspect is not cooperating with investigators.
> 
> CBS reported: The shooter 'damaged his fingertips' so he can't be identified from his fingerprints! [Hopefully he has some teeth]


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/06/capital-gazette-shooter-not-cooperating-with-investigators-had-fake-grenades/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> DEVELOPING: Capital Gazette Shooter Identified By Facial Recognition Software


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/06/developing-capital-gazette-shooter-identified-by-facial-recognition-software/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/06/capital-gazette-shooter-not-cooperating-with-investigators-had-fake-grenades/


 So post his picture we will know who he is with in an hour


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Shooter was a democrat, he used Joe Biden's preferred firearm, watch this one evaporate....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I caught a snippet of the press conference given by officers. The shooter is a white male and used a "long gun". The officer reporting this did not say rifle, but "long gun". He claimed not to know the actual type.
Is there really an officer out there on any force that doesn't know the difference between a rifle and a shotgun just from looking at it?
I have my doubts.

Supposedly the shooter attempted to destroy his fingerprints to avoid identification. NBC is claiming that facial recognition software has been used to identify him.
I hope they keep the name and picture secret forever. These cretins do not deserve fame.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> .................I hope they keep the name and picture secret forever. These cretins do not deserve fame.


I agree a hundred million billion trillion quadrillion gozillion percent.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Story will be going away given that it is another progressive killer.....



> BREAKING: Capital Gazette Shooter Identified: 38-Year-Old JARROD RAMOS


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/06/breaking-capital-gazette-shooter-identified-39-year-old-jarrod-ramos/


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Is there really an officer out there on any force that doesn't know the difference between a rifle and a shotgun just from looking at it?


This is where I hang my head in embarrassment and answer yes, there are many officers out there that can barely use their issued sidearm let alone identify and understand the manual of arms of something they are not directly familiar with. In the last 6-7 years we have had to add an academy class where we show different types of firearms and how to make them safe. Rookies were putting loaded guns into evidence. Sad.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

patrioteer said:


> This is where I hang my head in embarrassment and answer yes, there are many officers out there that can barely use their issued sidearm let alone identify and understand the manual of arms of something they are not directly familiar with. In the last 6-7 years we have had to add an academy class where we show different types of firearms and how to make them safe. Rookies were putting loaded guns into evidence. Sad.


Oh my.
I don't know how to respond to that.
All the officers I know are familiar, in at least some way, with the operation of their sidearm, a rifle they carry in their vehicle, and the backup shotgun in their trunk.
Maybe that's just a difference being in Texas?

I would gladly offer my services as a civilian consultant to run a basics of firearms identification and safety course. You wouldn't even have to pay me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here we go again. They knew about him. On going threats. now the cover up goes into full speed mode.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

*"Supposedly the shooter attempted to destroy his fingerprints to avoid identification. NBC is claiming that facial recognition software has been used to identify him.
I hope they keep the name and picture secret forever. These cretins do not deserve fame."*

now there's a serious whack job - either shaving off your skin or burning it off with acid >>>>> fantasy life of some kind ....


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Oh my.
> I don't know how to respond to that.
> All the officers I know are familiar, in at least some way, with the operation of their sidearm, a rifle they carry in their vehicle, and the backup shotgun in their trunk.
> Maybe that's just a difference being in Texas?
> ...


Nope, it's a nationwide thing. Kids are growing up with iPads and absentee fathers. So less and less are going out to ranges, attending hunter safety, going to NRA shoots, etc.

Also there are more guns in the Midwest than in Texas, less liberals too. I have a friend from here who went to Dallas PD and was surprised at how much less firearms training they do in Texas than up here. He was also surprised at how many officers only have the guns the department provides them.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Your shooter will fit at least *HALF *of the following categories:

1) MOST are white males between the ages of 18 and 40

2) Most come from a single parent home

3) Those who do live in a traditional mom and pop home are highly dysfunctional homes (parents are drug addicts, alcoholics and / or abusive)

4) Mass shooters are obsessed with violence and spend inordinate amounts of time on the Internet on doing something connected with violence

5) Virtually ALL of them have been put on* SSRIs*

6) None of them were kept under supervised care or in a mental health facility when their propensity to violence was well known

7) A lot of them started out doing great in school and their grades began to drop dramatically

8) Most mass shooters have had the police called to their home numerous times for domestic issues

9) Mass shooters tend to be loners OR they have friends who are equally obsessed with violence

10) Many mass shooters have been suspended from school for something connected to threats and / or violence

11) Many mass shooters have killed small animals simply out of meanness

12) Many mass shooters self medicate and / or go off their medications

13) A lot of mass shooters mix illegal drugs with their legal drugs

14) Some mass shooters have been bullied and / or ridiculed by their peers in school

15) Some mass shooters were humiliated by being rejected when they ask someone out on a date

16) A few mass shooters have friends, but those friends to be much like themselves (think Columbine shooters) and they fit the above categories

The only thing the media can do is tell you which eight categories the shooter fits in and his name.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well we do know now for sure , he had been making threats . LE ignored it as I said before once again they knew about this nut case and did nothing. Now they have to cover their ass.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> Well we do know now for sure , he had been making threats . LE ignored it as I said before once again they knew about this nut case and did nothing. Now they have to cover their ass.


With all due respect, these kind of comments make me shake my head. What were they supposed to do? Unless those threats included "I am going to come, shoot, and kill you" that guy has the same constitutional protections you have. Until he breaks the law, is arrested and is convicted, the only thing the police can do is stand back and wait or violate his rights. As a cop I know it's always our fault, because we either violated their rights or we didn't and should have. Either way we supposedly should have gone the other way. I personally would rather err on the side of caution when it comes to civil liberties and focus on self protection rather than expecting law enforcement to protect me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

patrioteer said:


> With all due respect, these kind of comments make me shake my head. What were they supposed to do? Unless those threats included "I am going to come, shoot, and kill you" that guy has the same constitutional protections you have. Until he breaks the law, is arrested and is convicted, the only thing the police can do is stand back and wait or violate his rights. As a cop I know it's always our fault, because we either violated their rights or we didn't and should have. Either way we supposedly should have gone the other way. I personally would rather err on the side of caution when it comes to civil liberties and focus on self protection rather than expecting law enforcement to protect me.


 There is plenty they can do . They do it all of the time. They are just very selective about who they go after. try threading your wife , take no action just make the threat.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> There is plenty they can do . They do it all of the time. They are just very selective about who they go after. try threading your wife , take no action just make the threat.


Please list those things. I have 25+ years with a badge and 5 of those teaching criminal law at the police academy. I would love to get your insight so I can explain how to stop an active shooter before he breaks the law and without violating his constitutional rights. I suppose we can always just label him mentally ill and take his guns away. Oh wait, that would also be violating his constitutional rights.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

patrioteer said:


> Please list those things. I have 25+ years with a badge and 5 of those teaching criminal law at the police academy. I would love to get your insight so I can explain how to stop an active shooter before he breaks the law and without violating his constitutional rights. I suppose we can always just label him mentally ill and take his guns away. Oh wait, that would also be violating his constitutional rights.


If you will let me answer that, I can do so for you. It will take more words than you can fit on a bumper sticker, however.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

patrioteer said:


> Please list those things. I have 25+ years with a badge and 5 of those teaching criminal law at the police academy. I would love to get your insight so I can explain how to stop an active shooter before he breaks the law and without violating his constitutional rights. I suppose we can always just label him mentally ill and take his guns away. Oh wait, that would also be violating his constitutional rights.


 Not when he has made threats . I often find those lest likely to enforce laws are in LE. Right off the bat he could have been charge with making threats . No one cared to deal with it .Same old story.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In this state make threats and you get a fine. But it has to be very specific and provable to a magistrate (evidence, not he said, she said). Traffic ticket type thing. BFD. A waste of time for the officer and the one(s) threatened. JMHO.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I wouldn't call these threats. They went to court over some issues. Read for yourself.

https://web.archive.org/web/20140124185707/http://mysite.verizon.net/jwramos79/


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> Not when he has made threats . I often find those lest likely to enforce laws are in LE. Right off the bat he could have been charge with making threats . No one cared to deal with it .Same old story.


He made what the media called threats, he never made any actual threats and making threats is not inherently illegal. For a threat to break the law is has to specify violence, a potential victim, the person making the threats has the ability to carry out that violence, and all of that can be proven beyond a reasonable doubt. Or at-least to the degree of probable cause. These are not just gray areas where cops can just do whatever they want whenever they way. There are elements of the crime and burdens of proof that have to be satisfied. We have due process in this country and we can't just ignore it because the guy seems off or might turn out to be a real threat.

Funny how people want their right protected but don't concern themselves with the rights of others.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Not when he has made threats . I often find those lest likely to enforce laws are in LE. Right off the bat he could have been charge with making threats . No one cared to deal with it .Same old story.


The key is to identify and deal with people before they become active shooters. This can be done without it becoming a criminal matter. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Resister said:


> The key is to identify and deal with people before they become active shooters. This can be done without it becoming a criminal matter. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


 When a person has made threats , the committed a crime . Even if it is just a form of disorderly conduct . However it is done it needs to be dealt with quickly. When it is not it will go to the next level.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

patrioteer said:


> He made what the media called threats, he never made any actual threats and making threats is not inherently illegal. For a threat to break the law is has to specify violence, a potential victim, the person making the threats has the ability to carry out that violence, and all of that can be proven beyond a reasonable doubt. Or at-least to the degree of probable cause. These are not just gray areas where cops can just do whatever they want whenever they way. There are elements of the crime and burdens of proof that have to be satisfied. We have due process in this country and we can't just ignore it because the guy seems off or might turn out to be a real threat.
> 
> Funny how people want their right protected but don't concern themselves with the rights of others.


 LEO office do what they are Told. COP ,Mayor ,DA ect. They either enforce or ignore laws based on what they are told to do. COP,Mayor DA are all agenda driven. I can go into Milwaukee right now show you people dealing drugs, pimping on the streets, LEO in the area but not one will arrest any of them. Why? They are told not to. Cars a stolen night after night right in front of LEO. They are told not to chase. Not blaming LEO they do as they are told.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> When a person has made threats , the committed a crime . Even if it is just a form of disorderly conduct . However it is done it needs to be dealt with quickly. When it is not it will go to the next level.


I couldn't agree with you more. If the name calling you see on these discussion boards were done in Georgia, it would constitute fighting words AND if you punched someone's running lights out for a credible threat, it's unlikely you would be charged with a crime for defending yourself.

But, at the end of the day, fighting words (i.e. threats) are a crime. Check this out:

"_Simple Assault: Attempting to commit a violent injury on someone else or putting them in a situation where it's reasonable they can be injured in such a manner. No actual physical touching is necessary to violate the law. Words can be enough. For example, threatening to break someone's neck, if done in a menacing manner, can be considered simple assault_."

Of course, that is Georgia law, but I'd bet most states have equivalent wording of their statutes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well it seems you can take action based on threats.
""I will find your children and I will kill them," Man wrote in one of the emails, according to court documents. The email also listed the names and addresses of several preschools in the area, though Pai's children did not attend any of them, officials said."

Net neutrality backer threatened FCC chief's children, authorities say | Fox News


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

So when a POTUS threatens someone with drones, maybe or maybe not he was joking, or a Congresswoman threatens harassment etc etc, why arent they held to same standard..
We have to have a sense of realism in decision of arresting people who make threats. Some are damn real, some are heated moments not thinking clearly.
And here is Jay Z threatening to kill Zimmerman.. https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...atwa_on_george_zimmermans_head_media_mum.html


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> So when a POTUS threatens someone with drones, maybe or maybe not he was joking, or a Congresswoman threatens harassment etc etc, why arent they held to same standard..
> We have to have a sense of realism in decision of arresting people who make threats. Some are damn real, some are heated moments not thinking clearly.
> And here is Jay Z threatening to kill Zimmerman.. https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...atwa_on_george_zimmermans_head_media_mum.html


Most of it comes down to whether or not the government thinks the threat is credible. One guy on the Internet threatens me all the time. He's even shot through my kitchen - and that brought half the force here in minutes. He killed the cat in the back yard. LEOs won't investigate him because he claims to live in California.

*NOBODY'S *going to screw with Trump. Billionaires can make your personal life Hell. A black congress*woman* would have to kill you in order to elicit a response by the LEO community. And blacks threaten people all day long; brag about hating them and the kick they get off killing them in the movies. Whites do not feel threatened nor offended, so why should the government care? They have no more interest in your life or your feelings than you do:

https://www4.bing.com/videos/search...A7F7F1C48EB89CEA9134A7F7F1C48EB89CE&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Resister said:


> Most of it comes down to whether or not the government thinks the threat is credible. One guy on the Internet threatens me all the time. He's even shot through my kitchen - and that brought half the force here in minutes. He killed the cat in the back yard. LEOs won't investigate him because he claims to live in California.
> 
> *NOBODY'S *going to screw with Trump. Billionaires can make your personal life Hell. A black congress*woman* would have to kill you in order to elicit a response by the LEO community. And blacks threaten people all day long; brag about hating them and the kick they get off killing them in the movies. Whites do not feel threatened nor offended, so why should the government care? They have no more interest in your life or your feelings than you do:
> 
> https://www4.bing.com/videos/search...A7F7F1C48EB89CEA9134A7F7F1C48EB89CE&FORM=VIRE


And people wonder why hate groups exist.. It goes both ways..


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> When a person has made threats , the committed a crime . Even if it is just a form of disorderly conduct . However it is done it needs to be dealt with quickly. When it is not it will go to the next level.


Mentally diminished people do not follow psychological norms and they do not respond in any predictable way. No diminished person who hates a group of people like the guy this thread is about did, gets arrested for a minor offense and rationally decides that he has gone too far and should back down. Way more often than not that minor arrest inflames his crazy and his anger. The other option is to make it a mental health issue and let a very unpredictable and inconsistent medical community hold him for 24-72 hours and then let him loose un-monitored and just hope he keeps taking his meds. Either way this belief that there is something within the scope of the law that can be done to stop these people in advance, without intervention by see-something say-something witness, is false.

I serve on a state wide threat assessment team and we do indeed stop way more active threats than take place. And always because we devote large amounts of resources to monitoring a perceived public threat, usually because a friend or family member or associate identifies that they are escalating towards a critical incident. This all requires witness statements, warrants, surveillance, and manpower until a law is broken or a line is crossed. And even then, when police action is taken, they are only dissuaded a portion of the time. Sometimes they go kill their victims the day they are released. This is the reality of dealing with the mentally diminished.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't disagree with most of the stuff posted here. But here is my issue. Where do you draw the line?

Many say and do things they regret later in the heat of the moment. Do they need to go to jail for that?

My right to swing my fist ends at the tip of your nose. Then it becomes assault. But, until then, it's my right to do as I please. Now do I have to not say or do anything that could offend or be arrested?

Many old timers here should remember a time when this was not an issue. Now it is. It's becoming the world the liberals want. Agree with them and you can say or do what you please. But disagree and all hell breaks loose. You could end up being sued, assaulted or arrested. Or all of the above. 

It used to be that the worst thing you had to worry about was a fight on the playground or after school. Not anymore. A knife used to be considered a tool. Nothing more. Things have changed dramatically. Leaving you house unlocked was never an issue before, now we have security cameras as a norm and warning devices. 

Protecting your family used to mean you had food in the house, the bills got paid and the utilities didn't get shut off. Boy has that changed. 

Long guns used to be the norm in the rack on pickup trucks. Now it could get you arrested or at least taken in for questioning.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is the problem. We have commissions, teams, groups. Studies. Spend countless hours and cash and get nothing done. In the end they all give in to an agreed agenda. Pat themselves on the back for being so enlightened and go home. And nothing changes most often worst than it was. If you make a threat you need to be held accountable ,no excuses.
Last company I worked for if you raised your voice to anyone. You would be escorted off the property. Most likely fired with in 12 hours. And if you sat foot on company property after that you would be arrested.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I agree. We have law enforcement on the right, metal health on the left, and a big nothing in the middle. It's the void where people like that shooter and most shooter's exist. And the problem is getting worse and worse as the lefties rationalize mental illness as gender choices, preference, tolerance, and diversity. And of course all the gov't wants to do is make more laws and ban the tools these people use without ever actually addressing the causation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

patrioteer said:


> I agree. We have law enforcement on the right, metal health on the left, and a big nothing in the middle. It's the void where people like that shooter and most shooter's exist. And the problem is getting worse and worse as the lefties rationalize mental illness as gender choices, preference, tolerance, and diversity. And of course all the gov't wants to do is make more laws and ban the tools these people use without ever actually addressing the causation.


 Way to often Good LEO are under piss poor management by hard core Liberals . Milwaukee WI is a prefect example. In every case Mayor City counsel, Police and fir commission And DA sell them out . They blame LEO for not enforcing laws but then prevent and even punish them for doing so. Then of course the Press goes right along with the agenda.
Just because a person is mentally ill does not mean the rest of society should not be protected form their actions. Many that are labeled mentally ill are not they are just bad people. Manson was not mentally ill he was just an evil person.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

patrioteer said:


> Mentally diminished people do not follow psychological norms and they do not respond in any predictable way. No diminished person who hates a group of people like the guy this thread is about did, gets arrested for a minor offense and rationally decides that he has gone too far and should back down. Way more often than not that minor arrest inflames his crazy and his anger. The other option is to make it a mental health issue and let a very unpredictable and inconsistent medical community hold him for 24-72 hours and then let him loose un-monitored and just hope he keeps taking his meds. Either way this belief that there is something within the scope of the law that can be done to stop these people in advance, without intervention by see-something say-something witness, is false.
> 
> I serve on a state wide threat assessment team and we do indeed stop way more active threats than take place. And always because we devote large amounts of resources to monitoring a perceived public threat, usually because a friend or family member or associate identifies that they are escalating towards a critical incident. This all requires witness statements, warrants, surveillance, and manpower until a law is broken or a line is crossed. And even then, when police action is taken, they are only dissuaded a portion of the time. Sometimes they go kill their victims the day they are released. This is the reality of dealing with the mentally diminished.


There are more effective alternatives. Constitutional and preventative measures can be employed to reduce shooting incidents to very, very low levels.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> When a person has made threats , the committed a crime . Even if it is just a form of disorderly conduct . However it is done it needs to be dealt with quickly. When it is not it will go to the next level.


In more cases than not, people who will go on to make threats can be identified when they are young. They can be dealt with in non-criminal proceedings. But again, you have to think outside the box and the solution won't fit on a bumper sticker.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Resister said:


> In more cases than not, people who will go on to make threats can be identified when they are young. They can be dealt with in non-criminal proceedings. But again, you have to think outside the box and the solution won't fit on a bumper sticker.


 All non criminal proceedings mean in most cases is they get away with not record. many go through that program time and time again. then when they really kill someone . "he was such a good boy". We see it over and over again. No record , right because it was all taken care of. No buying them let them off they be fine approach.


----------

